

What I learned being in a documentary (tl;dr – they are BS) - dpolaske
https://medium.com/p/942ddb35ba5f

======
justinsb
So why did you choose to go along with it?

Have you considered you might be making an appearance in the next "Borat"
film, or some other similar spoof?

